# Monkey Fist Knot



## Neeco (Apr 11, 2013)

Vin- Move it if you wish, but I got first! HA!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1I-jxTdf4E

grrrr. can't embed it?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice. The guy does it nice and slow, which is what I needed. :thumbsup: 

(I need to add more smilies)


----------



## knothere (Jul 19, 2013)

I see a lot of people reading here, but not many posts.Lets hear what your thinking


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I just learned how to make a monkeys fist two days ago. I've Ben wanting to learn but I was always busy with other things. I made a small one without a core for my keys and I made one using a small marble.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

This is the one I haven't gotten down yet.. Gonna give it another shot tonight!


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice, this is on my "learn" list.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

The actual wrapping is pretty straightforward what I find time consuming is going back through to tighten the wrap.


----------



## Daiello (May 7, 2014)

The









I do a lot of different monkey fist. Here is my 3/4" steel ball bearing key chain. Coming off the fist I weaved the 2 ends next to each other with fuss. Then did a diamond Kong into a trilobite weave with key ring.


----------



## Daiello (May 7, 2014)




----------

